# Booten von Gentoo als VMware-Gast schlägt fehl

## Sheepleader

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mal etwas tiefer in Linux einsteigen wollte, habe ich mir unter VM-Workstation eine Gentoo-Installation angelegt und diese nach dem Gentoo Handbuch auch ausgeführt.

Da es zuerst mit dem manuellen erstellen des Kernels nicht klappte, habe ich einen neuen Anlauf gestartet und genkernel genutzt. Das Ergebnis war leider das gleiche.

Während dem Bootvorgang erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

List of all partitions:

1600      132252 hdc  driver: ide-cdrom

No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext3 ext2 sqashfs vfat iso9660 udf

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

```

Hier meine grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

In der Anleitung Stand es wird neben dem Kernel durch genkernel auch eine initramfs-Datei erstellt, diese ist bei mir nicht vorhanden (deshalb habe ich die Zeile auskommentiert), dafür wurde eine System.map-genkernel-x86-3.0.6-gentoo erstellt, wo ich leider nicht weiss wofür die ist.

Hier meine fstab:

```

/dev/sda1   /boot   ext2   defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2   none   swap   sw         0 0

/dev/sda3   /   ext3   noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom auto   noauto,user      0 0

proc      /proc   proc   defaults      0 0

shm      /dev/shm tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Wenn ich das mit meinem Verständnis (und nach einigem googeln) richtig deute, wird meine Partition nicht gefunden/eingebunden, aber ich habe keine Ahnung warum.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

da fehlt wohl der passende SCSI Low Level Treiber für die VMWare Platte. LSI Logic oder BusLogic bei der Kernelkonfiguration mit auswählen sollte da Abhilfe schaffen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## firefly

kein wunder das es nicht klappt da AFAIK bei einem genkernel erstellten kernel eine initrd benötigt wird.Oder du probierst es mal dass du statt root=/dev/ram0 -> root=/dev/sda3 verwendest.

----------

## Sheepleader

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> da fehlt wohl der passende SCSI Low Level Treiber für die VMWare Platte. LSI Logic oder BusLogic bei der Kernelkonfiguration mit auswählen sollte da Abhilfe schaffen.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Genau das war das Problem, mir war nicht bewusst, dass ich in der Kernelkonfiguration erst etwas markieren muss und danach erst die Submenüeintrage verfügbar sind.

Läuft jetzt, vielen Dank.

Gruß Lars

----------

